# FO4: Count down timer on Beth page



## vostok (Jun 2, 2015)

_ 



_Bethesda Countdown Timer: Fallout 4?
*http://fallout.bethsoft.com/
is perhaps indicative of something about of happen..?
 
*
ps whats your game name mines Grognak
the weed eater

*

*


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 4, 2015)

vostok said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhhh Beavis


----------



## vostok (Jun 4, 2015)

Excellent Beavis ...see some Nexus use content is included too ...but still no date of release yet..?


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 5, 2015)

Graphics look pretty bad ...


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Jun 6, 2015)

Man gaming section is fuckin depressing.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2015)

vostok said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Lol, yup~


----------



## vostok (Jun 7, 2015)

_


Iloveskywalkerog said:



Man gaming section is fuckin depressing.

Click to expand...

_*it does if you take, constantly and be expecting free shit always ..

this site works by giving some, and expecting fuck all...

just like being a communist in the free USA*


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Jun 7, 2015)

vostok said:


> *it does if you take, constantly and be expecting free shit always ..
> 
> this site works by giving some, and expecting fuck all...
> 
> just like being a communist in the free USA*


This is RIU a marijuana forum, Chill out


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2015)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> This is RIU a marijuana forum, Chill out


What he said makes sense. not you jessie, what vostock said.


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Jun 7, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> What he said makes sense. not you jessie, what vostock said.


And you felt the need to express that because...










I never said that what he said did not make sense I was just saying it's not that big of a deal basically.
You know it's like you do this cause you know it'll piss me off, you go out of your way to try and make me look stupid no matter what it makes me wonder why I unignored you in the first place.








I never said i


----------



## vostok (Jun 14, 2015)

*E3 2015 preview – Will Fallout 4 reign supreme?*
It’s every gamer’s favourite time of the year. E3 takes over the Convention Centre in Los Angeles between June 14th and 18th. We’ll get to see what the gaming industry has to offer us over the next 12 months and beyond. We’ve been treated to teases and even full blown announcements over the last few weeks, which has simply whet the appetite for more.

Case in point is Fallout 4. As soon as Bethesda announced that it was hosting its first ever E3 conference, fans knew what to expect. That doesn’t make it any less exciting though. Bethesda Game Studios may have started development on the game as early as 2012, and speculation about Fallout 4 began almost as soon as Fallout 3 launched in 2008!

Fallout 4 is certainly one of the most eagerly anticipated releases that will be shown off at E3. The screenshots and reveal trailer have been poured over in great detail, and fans are just waiting for more morsels of information.

*What we know so far is that Fallout 4 brings us to a post-apocalyptic Boston*. There are a few call backs to previous Fallout titles to be found in the teaser trailer, including Feral Ghouls, some sort of Deathclaw, and a German Shepherd, which looks set to be the Dogmeat of Fallout 4.
http://www.irishexaminer.com/technow/games/e3-2015-preview-will-fallout-4-reign-supreme-336814.html


----------



## vostok (Jun 14, 2015)

*some shit hole called 'Boston' who would have thought?*


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 16, 2015)

Im more pumped for the gears of war 1 remastered game, I had to go get a xbox one this week just because Gears of war 1 is being remade. Not really into fallout but it looks like its going to be a awesome game most likely GOTY.

I also am really glad Xbox one is now backwards compatiable with xbox 360 games now so you can now play your xbox 360 games on xbox one starting this fall for not additional price which is going to be amazing.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 16, 2015)

11/10/15


----------

